# What is the best food?



## FishFanatic123 (Oct 20, 2005)

Can anyone recomend a good type of food?
My betta (male) isn't a very big eater. :help:


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

have you tried bloodworms?


----------



## FishFanatic123 (Oct 20, 2005)

What are those?


----------



## FishFanatic123 (Oct 20, 2005)

I give him pellets; about four 8 a day.
he only eats about two!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You should only give him two pellets a day if that is all he eats. Bettas do not have very big stomachs. Their stomach is about the size of their eye. Plus those pellets swell up with water in their stomach. I am sure he would like bloodworms too.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I heard that Mosquitoes Larvea were their most favorite food, not sure if it's a true fact.
Other than that, my bettas accept almost anything.


----------



## FishFanatic123 (Oct 20, 2005)

ok guys so:

bloodworms
2 pelets

what about flakes?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You can try flakes, if he accepts, then it's good!
Remember to switch the live food source sometimes! Like mosq larvea i.e.


----------



## FishFanatic123 (Oct 20, 2005)

If i buy bloodworms (never have before) how do i feed them to my fish???


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Usually they'll just accept live food. Start off with several first. Later you can even handfeed him. I handfed my "fish_doc" at the first time


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

Depends on how much room he has to swim. If your betta is in a five gallon or larger tank (and even a two and a half gallon will give them some exercise), you can feed them twice a day, as much as he will eat in about a minute (this ranges for my bettas from six to ten pellets). I feed them Hikari Bio Gold pellets because I bought about four different kinds, and they all prefered this over the other brands. It's also very good for them, a good quality food. All of my bettas are lean and strong and have plenty of room to swim (not in bowls or other betta torture chambers), so they have healthy appetites. I have had mixed success with live foods, but I do try to vary their diet with peas (for digestion) and frozen blood worms (mosquito larvae) which some of my bettas like (but not as much as the pellets) and one betta, this is the only food she will eat. 

Just make sure you take out the food they don't eat (a plastic spoon works well for this), which is why it is a good idea to feed pellets vs flakes. Pellets float.

Good luck.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

ahhhh kelicom to the rescue he alyaws does know loads about bettas!


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Personally, I think a good variety is the best thing you can do for your betta's diet. Use a pellet and/or flake for about 50% of your feeding and switch between different live, frozen and freeze-dried foods for the other 50%. I fed my bettas: betta flakes, betta pellets, tropical flakes(left over from guppies), small cichlid pellets, freeze-dried blood worms, freeze-dried white shrimp(broken up), frozen mosquito larvae, frozen tubifex worms, frozen daphnia, and frozen brine shrimp. You don't need to go out and buy all of these at once, just build up your food variety as you go.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

See if your LFS has a food called BettaMin- theyre great


----------

